
Facebook is sued after stock plunge 'shocked' market - kiyanwang
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-lawsuit/facebook-is-sued-after-stock-plunge-idUSKBN1KH2JY
======
mtgx
They shouldn't have pretended so hard that everything is just peachy and
there's nothing to worry about right after the Cambridge Analytica scandal.
They misled investors. I'm glad there's a lawsuit, maybe they won't be as
misleading in the future.

